# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  "Sistemi optik i syrit"

## RaPSouL

_Me eshte dhene si nje temë mature qe te punoj temen me titullin "Sistemi optik i syrit", kam ne disponim nje periudh kohore prej 1 muaji dhe pres qe dikush nga ju te me ndihmoj ne perpilmin e kesaj teme, sepse te them te drejten nuk di nga te filloj, do te ishte mire qe nese dikush din dicka reth kesaj teme te shkruaj te pakten nje punim te shkurter ne kete teme, po te dinte me shume dhe te kete deshire le ta shkruaj te gjithen sepse me nevoitet shume.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve._

----------

